# Overclocking - E5300 + G41MT-S2



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,

This is my _first crack_ at overclocking and to add to that my overall knowledge about computers and the hardware that goes into it *was * very basic but it has improved and as a result I can proudly drop _very _  . Since its still _basic _ all the info that I've collected is from internet. Intel OC  | Guide | Beginner OC  are a few of the many threads that I've read and referred to whilst preparing to enter this addictive world of overclocking.

Hardware:

1. Intel E5300 @ 2.60 
2. Gigabyte G41MT-S2 [rev 1.5]
3. Corsair 4GB 1333XMS3
4. Corsair CX 500V2
5. CM HYPER TX3

At first, OC'ed to 2.80 ghz and pushed it slowly to 3.60 ghz. At every OC I ran Prime95 for at least 1hr and registered temps before going back in BIOS to tweak it further.

I haven't changed the vcore or dividers, since I'm not very comfortable with it yet. Everything is running fine except the cpu fan is making more noise than usual as it's running at higher rpm's and and in the process has gained a db.

Temps have been very good hovering around 48 - 52 c at max loads upto 3.40 ghz and now since its running at 3.60 ghz temps are reaching 60 c occasionally.

Please pour in your valuable suggestions to improve this OC

Screen shots for your quick reference:

TIA


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ the OC you got using that value based mobo and cpu cooler is just superb and the temps are also within safe limit - enjoy the extra performance bump 

as for suggestion - the temp will go high on summer season for sure - so don't go beyond 3.6Ghz ( it may also increase the cpu vcore as you are using auto volt control ) with Hyper TX3 and if the temp feels too hot in summer you can always run it at 3.4 Ghz.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ like it when you say _value _ based mobo and cpu cooler  

my goal was to get 3.60 and got there with no problems at all everytime I raied the fsb the system booted and loaded the OS...guess cpu is from a good batch.

this mobo was installed with no thermal paste plus my case has no fans just hyper tx3 and yes I will go back to 3.40 if temps start nearing 65 c


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 8, 2012)

u can try & reduce the vcore keeping the overclock same , run some tests & see if lowering the vcore is stable or not


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

^^I'll manually lower the vcore with same oc and run tests for stability and report...from memory its at 1.28xx in bios how much should it be lowered to ?

will applying thermal paste and adding a 80mm fan in the case help temps ? should I try to reposition cpu cooler just to check if it makes a diff...

I'll also be lowering fan speed as it's not as quite as i'd like it to be...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

2 fans are the minimum setup usually. cost 300bucks as a pair. 1 as intake, 1 as exhaust. 



Mr. Officer said:


> this mobo was installed with no thermal paste plus my case has no fans just hyper tx3 and yes I will go back to 3.40 if temps start nearing 65 c



so you are using the cooler without any TIM? or used the one that came with the TX3? new TIM can lower temperature if you are using the ones that came with the TX3 or no TIM.

also lower voltage by 1 step at time (depends on board & bios) & check for stability. no need to run heavy benchmark. just run a game at max settings. once you feel its stable with no crash or BSOD, run a benchmark like PCMark to make sure PC is stable.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

^^TX3 didn't come with TIM only a sticky pad like [double tape] but we didn't use that pad either though I might find it somewhere at home.

cabinet that am using is *this* one and right from the purchase date I haven't had any case fans in it...just the cpu fan only


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

As you are getting 3.4GHz with the present config and it is also giving very good temperatures, I suggest you to be happy with it as with your board & cooler, you just can't expect any more overclock.

Enjoy the increase in performance.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ erm...running 3.60 GHz with good temps 

will applying TIM/thermal paste and adding a pair of exhaust fans make any difference ??
I'd also like to lower the fan speed a little either thru bios or with windows app like speedfan am  on it now


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ CM Hyper TX3 comes with Thermal Paste - have a look at the pic below 

*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/coolermaster_hyper_tx3/19.jpg

see that small injection shaped tube with red cap at the bottom - that's the bundled TiM that comes with Hyper TX3 which is pretty decent - try to find and use it - a pair of fan will improve the airflow inside of the cabby so temps will be reduced .


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 9, 2012)

^^thanks for the effort TP much appreciated !

I checked twice - thrice.... didnt find TiM paste, I have a sticky pad [to reduce vibration] as the manual stated but no paste


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ can't say why your package of TX3 did not come with a tube of TiM but ask anyone else - most of the CM cpu coolers like TX3 / Hyper or higher series comes with a small tube of TiM but you can always buy some good TiM like CM thermal Fusion 400 for around 500 bucks


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 10, 2012)

^^CM 400 or Arctic Silver Mx

I've been thinking even after 1 ghz increase and vcore on auto [1.28750] the temps have had very little increase but am sure this will go up during summer... is it OK if I buy new cabinet and then use TiM plus add a couple of case fans in a months time because the case I've is too tiny or shall I get TiM now and rest later ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

Arctic Silver Mx is good but it's electro conductive - so risky to use IMO.
Cm Thermal Fusion is also good and it's non electro conductive hence safe to use 

If you want to buy a good cabinet with good ventilation and air flow just buy it ( they are must have for OCing IMO ) and don't hesitate too much - just tell use your budget


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 11, 2012)

********OFF TOPIC********


^^thanks for the info on TiM...

How's *this* for a cabinet ? Or please suggest alternates...

My requirements: Haven't set a budget yet !!

1. cable management
2. room for future upgrades
3. good air flow
4. sturdy [should last at least 5 yrs]
5. aesthetics are important

TIA


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

i suggest you this,
Cooler Master Elite 311 (RC-311) @2k
OR
Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus (RC-311P) @2.6k
OR
NZXT Gamma-best of all the above.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2012)

@ *Mr. Officer* - My suggestion would be Corsair Carbide 400R - costing around ~5k - a great cabby and suits all of your needs


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ TP that's a solid contender the only factor keeping me back is moolah...kinda hoping to find something that fits the bill in 3k -3.5k !!


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

get NZXT Source 210 Elite - priced around ~2.6-3k


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

After a lot of thinking and deciding...I've bought the Corsair 400R


----------

